# WWIII (First Composition with Logic Pro X,CineBrass)



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys, here's my newest composition. You can download the score as well to view it if you so desire. Enjoy! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ftgl9t05wsgasna/k1Bkj8o0VH

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102448103&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Jul 25, 2013)

Very cool Sam, Great work!

What do you think of Logic pro X?


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 25, 2013)

For the most part I like it. I miss how everything in Logic 9 was smaller, X seems to big to me. But I'm the guy that reads books on my iPad in size 8 font and reduces score notehead size to 75%. And the lack of add next midi channel becomes a huge pain when doing this stuff since I didn't use a template for this composition. But they've promised a fix for this, I think. 

But thanks for listening!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool stuff; dig it man!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 25, 2013)

Great stuff sam!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks! The product is awesome.


----------



## Krakatau (Jul 26, 2013)

As (still) an amateur into composing process. i'm really impressed by the changes of mood/themes/tonalities through this piece of music and the way they are negociated

(I, for one, might quite intuitively create an entire and elaborate pattern, but to go beyond that, ...aouch !!!)
*
Many Thanks for the music's lesson of the day !!!!!!
*
:D


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 26, 2013)

Excellent writing!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 26, 2013)

So .. you see WWIII as the next big hollywood action blockbuster? With that title I would have expected a requiem or something like that. 
But I like the composition - not so much the mock-up, though.


----------



## rgames (Jul 26, 2013)

I think there are some good musical ideas in there. Probably not quite enough for a 4:30 track - maybe extract the essentials and get it down to 2:00 - 3:00.

The brass and perc sound OK but the WW and strings, not so much. Especially WW - the legato lines sound very synthy. Fix that and the PQ of the track will go way up.

rgames


----------



## PMortise (Jul 26, 2013)

> ...Probably not quite enough for a 4:30 track - maybe extract the essentials and get it down to 2:00 - 3:00...


Depends. IMO this would play quite well accompanying the right visuals without overloading the scene. I did find that I was wanting for a bit more "punch" in some places - dialing up the intensity a bit. Like the build to 1:57, and the next to 3:51. I was wanting more of a punch after those bits.

Nice writing, Sam.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the critical feedback. I will keep it in mind for the next one. Everyone always says I need work on the WW and percussion.


----------

